# Eclipse - Leaving the states??



## atomicquad (Sep 19, 2005)

I had talked with a salesperson from a world famous stereo shop that carries Eclipse car audio. He says that they will discontinue all lineups in the United States and several other countries next year. I asked him why, and he says that they had poor management decisions that led to them leaving the United States and several other countries. It makes me kinda wonder about the warranty, and what do you all know about it.


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum.../72792-good-bye-eclipse-we-will-miss-you.html


----------



## cwells2 (Sep 4, 2009)

I heard from my dealer that Eclipse will still back their warranties on current eligible product because they are still operating with an OEM division for Toyota and Lexus.


----------



## crazydragon (Jun 7, 2010)

its true. eclipse is leaving North America for sure. but the support team will be there to say. i guess they Fujitsu will be concentrating in marketing them in Japan.


----------

